# No cpufreqd socket found...

## de-fiese-moeps

Hi everybody, and thx for every answer  :Wink: 

Well here is my Problem, I own a Intel M Dothan 1.6 and for a longer time i used a script for automated cpufreq setting described in the Powermanagementguide...

and now, da heck no idea why, i doesnt work anymore.

I can change the Frequency with cpufreq set but but when I try to /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start it shows:

* Starting CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                                      [ !! ]

and doesnt start.

I already tryed to remerging (unmerging and rm -rf ing it the emerge it again) but still [ !! ]  :Crying or Very sad: 

When I try to set he Frequency with cpufreqd-set ondemand i get:

No cpufreqd socket found

additional infos:

 emerge info

Portage 2.1_pre3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" #http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acl aim alsa apm arts audiofile avi bash-completition berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bmp bzip2 cdb cdinstall cdr crypt dbus dcpi dlload dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal idn ieee80211 imlib ipv6 ivman java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww lua mad mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline sdl smartcard spell ssl symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid yahoo zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

I would really appreciate any help because I dont understand why it stopped working.  :Confused: 

----------

## de-fiese-moeps

Ok solved it somehow...

Now it seems to work correctly again was a misscofigurated .config and some small problems with the speedstep module- built it in the kernel now and i've got all I want...

Thx 4 reading anyway.

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Can you please be a little bit mor precise? Untill now i used the gnome aplet for cpufrequency scaling. But now i want to try cpufreqd and i got the same error as you. The deamon is running and scaling my cpu frequency according to the rules i set, but it would be fine to be able to set the deamon to manua mode sometimes. But everytime i use cpufeqd-get or cpufreqd-set i got "no cpufreqd socket found". As the scaling is funktion properly i think it has nothing to do with my kernel. So did you change anything else to get it run?

AnubisTheKing

----------

## de-fiese-moeps

Well, to be honest cpufreqd isn't working on my Laptop  :Embarassed: , but I used the /etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh script for changing my Frequency with cpufreq-set, depending on the runlevel I use. And with the ondemand, userspace or conservative govenors my Frequency is manged aswell. Not far as good as with cpufreqd. But still with a acceptable result. My cpufreqd isnt starting, behaving as mentioned in the first post. What a pitty that some days before my fan stopped working, thats why I'm using lowest frequency atm.

So I will to edit the Topic...

----------

## AnubisTheKing

ok  :Smile: 

hopefully someone other can help with this problem

----------

## de-fiese-moeps

Uhhmm waiting sux  :Rolling Eyes: 

Isn't there anyone out there having a proper solution?

----------

## beissemj

hmmm, i'm surprised noone answered you yet...

the problem you are having comes from a misconfigured config file. you are probably try to load a profile that you don't have compiled into your kernel. as root run

```

/sbin/cpufreqd -D

cpufreqd_set_profile     : Couldn't set profile "ondemand" set for cpu0

```

if you are getting something like that, then do what it says and change your config file:

```

[General]

pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

poll_interval=3

enable_plugins=acpi_ac, acpi_battery

enable_remote=1

remote_group=wheel

verbosity=5

[/General]

[Profile]

name=ondemand

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=conservative

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=conservative

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=powersave

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=performance

minfreq=0%

maxfreq=100%

policy=performance

[/Profile]

[Rule]

name=battery

ac=off

profile=conservative

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=battery_low

ac=off

battery_interval=0-10

profile=powersave

[/Rule]

[Rule]

name=ac

ac=on

profile=ondemand  <--------- change this to what you want it to be (powersave, conservative, performance, etc)

[/Rule]

```

----------

## leiking

 *beissemj wrote:*   

> hmmm, i'm surprised noone answered you yet...
> 
> the problem you are having comes from a misconfigured config file. you are probably try to load a profile that you don't have compiled into your kernel. as root run
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Follow your step, my cpufreqd is running ok. THank you!!!!!

The gentoo offical power article seems out of date.. F**k it.

----------

